# [SOLVED] Steam error



## chrsdvsn (Feb 18, 2012)

Tech support,
I play Left for Dead 2 everyday. Now today my game loaded like nomal but when I was about to get to the main screen an error showed up. It kicked me out of the game and I have tried everything I can think of but still no luck. The error is this. Top of the box it call out *engine error*.
The text inside the box says: *Could not load library client*.:banghead:

If you could help me out with this issue, that would be nice.

Thanks,

Chris Davison


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam error*

Hello Chris and welcome to TSF artytime:

Let's try repairing Steam and see where that gets us:

*Steam Repair*


Hold the







key and press R to bring up the Run box
In the box, copy and paste the following command:

*cmd /c "%PROGRAMFILES%\Steam\bin\SteamService.exe" /repair*


Upon completion of that, you should be shown this message: *Steam Client Service repair completed.*
*Reboot* your computer and then try running Left For Dead 2


Tom


----------



## chrsdvsn (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam error*

Tom,
The Steam forum had a similar fix. I tried yours but was unable to get it to work.

The Steam one did work and say it was repaired but it did not fix my issue.

In an Administrative: command prompt
I typed in this:
"C:\program files (x86)\steam\bin\steamservice.exe" /repair

I do not know what to do?:facepalm:

Thanks for trying,

Chris


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Steam error*

you could try to download a fresh copy of steam from Welcome to Steam

if that did not work you have to uninstall steam, the best way is to use Revo uninstaller to remove all its remains from the registry and from your HDD

you can backup your Steamapps (C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps) folder if you don't want to download the games again


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Steam error*

Try to validate your games files. If not you will have to uninstall and re-download and install the game. Sorry...


----------



## ArcticJay (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam error*

If it keeps up with the engine error then yeah, re-installing the game is the best option.


----------



## chrsdvsn (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam error*

Guys,
I have got it working again. Thanks for all your input.
I _verified the intergrity of game cash_ and that worked.:dance:

Thanks everyone,
Chris


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to see it works
enjoy your games


----------

